
Hacker Shiznit - snazz
http://www.gizoogle.net/xfer.php?link=https://news.ycombinator.com
======
snazz
The algorithm this site uses (maybe just text substitution?) is really good
and really funny. Also of interest is the Wikipedia article about HN put
through Gizoogle:
[http://www.gizoogle.net/xfer.php?link=https://en.wikipedia.o...](http://www.gizoogle.net/xfer.php?link=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_News)

